# WUSV 2010 and USA team



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone know why Mike Diehl and Erri were not there? What happened?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Erri was injured a couple months ago and from what I understand it's a career ending injury.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Erri was injured a couple months ago and from what I understand it's a career ending injury.


Oh nooooooooo! Erri was my "dog hero". I feel really bad for them 
Thank you, Chris for quick repply!


----------

